# Los Angeles, CA - Rodzki, White, LH, PTS 12/31!



## BMD0123 (Oct 15, 2008)

rodzki - id#a1014897 has 2 days left to live!
Euthanasia date: 2009-12-31 Reason for euthanasia: Space

Rodzki - id#a1014897
Breed: White German Shepherd
Age: Adult
Gender: Male
Size: Large, altered,
Shelter Information:
North Central Animal Services
3201 Lacy St
Los Angeles, CA
Shelter dog ID: RODZKI - ID#A1014897
Contacts:
Phone: 213-305-4096
Name: Anna Hernandez
email: [email protected]
About rodzki - id#a1014897: ESTIMATED EUTHANASIA DATE - PLEASE HURRY - *DO NOT WAIT!* RODZKI - ID#A1014897 My name is Rodzki and I am a neutered male, white German Shepherd Dog. The shelter thinks I am about 1 year and 9 months old. I have been at the shelter since Dec 23, 2009. Adoption fees include spay/neuter surgery, all animals will be sterilized prior to release. 

http://www.dogsindanger.com/dog.jsp?did=1261960467257


----------



## JennSolo (Nov 11, 2009)

okay any paid transports to N.J.?? please PLEASE email me at [email protected]


----------



## GSDS and a min pin (Jul 14, 2008)

Beautiful Boy!!


----------



## ebrannan (Aug 14, 2006)

Does Westside know about him?


----------



## BMD0123 (Oct 15, 2008)

Bump


----------



## sravictor (Mar 17, 2008)

Bump


----------



## JennSolo (Nov 11, 2009)

I was told by the shelter he is not good with..men or dogs..the owner never did a thing with him..that;s why he is in the shelter..still has potential


----------



## kathyb (May 16, 2007)

Last Sunday in my paper was an article about a Steve Markwell that does rescue with the dogs that have big problems. 

http://www.olympicanimalsanctuary,org

He is on the West Coast, the article was very good about him.

Because my mom just had a second stroke I am not home much so if someone can look into this that would be great.


----------



## sravictor (Mar 17, 2008)

bump


----------



## kathyb (May 16, 2007)

Not sure if this boy is there yet but hoping he got out.


----------



## ncgsdmom (Jun 24, 2008)

Dog in Danger link now has his PTS date as 1-5-10, so still hope for this boy.


----------



## pamela berger (Jun 19, 2008)

bump


----------



## doggonefool (Apr 15, 2004)

bump for the pretty boy


----------



## kathyb (May 16, 2007)

Just 12 hours left for this boy!!!!!


----------



## kathyb (May 16, 2007)

Still listed?


----------

